# Answering questions about consistency in frameless shooting



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi my Friends!

Some people asked me again about frameless shooting but this time about consistency with this style. 
I had some free time yesterday and today and I made this simple video, without music&#8230;..or crazy "spinning". 
I wanted to use some targets that everybody knows, I stared with the spanish target system, after the target for the 10 mt badge&#8230;..and after something more challenging and always bareback.
I hope to answer the questions with this video and to bring some people to this style 

Take care everybody and Happy 4th of July!

Volp


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice shooting and informative, and I always enjoy your videos. I need to try this method, how wide and long is the band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, you're sucking quite a bit of the whoop-dee-doo out of my perk 9 anticipation... :mellow:

Amazing shooting my friend.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, as always. You have clearly mastered the art of frameless shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Very nice shooting and informative, and I always enjoy your videos. I need to try this method, how wide and long is the band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi and thanks Yosemite Sam!!! I use theraband silver 12mm or 13mm (sometimes the cutter makes mistakes  ) width, and for my draw I make the loop of 56cm from pouch to pouch.

Take care Sam!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Man, you're sucking quite a bit of the whoop-dee-doo out of my perk 9 anticipation... :mellow:
> 
> Amazing shooting my friend.


Thanks CornDawg!!

But one thing I didn't understand the first part of your message!! hahahah :rofl:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great shooting, as always. You have clearly mastered the art of frameless shooting.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I am working on it 

Thanks Charles


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry Volp-

Perk 9 was one of Bill Hays' Indiegogo special offers. Seven of his most popular frames.

http://http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46518-finally-the-next-step-begins/

But since you've now proven the frame irrelevant, the whoop-dee-doo has waned a wittle...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Mannaggia socio!!!
What amazing shots!!!
I don't know what you can do in the next video...
I cannot ask if you can light a match with bareback style because already you did it...I don't know...maybe walk with hands and shoot with feet??? Ahahah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
A parte gli scherzi video spettacolare ed informativo...grazie socio


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Sorry Volp-
> 
> Perk 9 was one of Bill Hays' Indiegogo special offers. Seven of his most popular frames.
> 
> ...


aaaaa!!!! Now I understand!!! :rofl:



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Mannaggia socio!!!
> What amazing shots!!!
> I don't know what you can do in the next video...
> I cannot ask if you can light a match with bareback style because already you did it...I don't know...maybe walk with hands and shoot with feet??? Ahahah :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> A parte gli scherzi video spettacolare ed informativo...grazie socio


Grazie socio!!! 

For the next video......mmmmm i have still no idea :rofl:

Take care!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have to learn to make videos like this.. thats super crazy shooting dude. Great job. Im thinking of trying this after i get the hang of pfs.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

pult421 said:


> I have to learn to make videos like this.. thats super crazy shooting dude. Great job. Im thinking of trying this after i get the hang of pfs.


Great man.....go for it!  you will have fun!! Thanks for your comment!! 
Take care bud!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


 :wave: :wave:


----------

